# This weeks Dish Uplink report...



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I was wondering...where is this weeks Dish uplink report? (the one for 6-16-09)

I usually read through those uplink reports in order to see if any new channels of interest to me are coming soon, such as Qubo.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you want Qubo and have an ION station broadcasting in your area try getting it OTA. I get it on my 622 ever since the end of analog TV on 6-12 (my ION station "flash-cut" from analog to digital).


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Michael P said:


> If you want Qubo and have an ION station broadcasting in your area try getting it OTA. I get it on my 622 ever since the end of analog TV on 6-12 (my ION station "flash-cut" from analog to digital).


I would, but there is no ION OTA afiliate in South Dakota.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

music_beans said:


> I was wondering...where is this weeks Dish uplink report? (the one for 6-16-09)
> 
> I usually read through those uplink reports in order to see if any new channels of interest to me are coming soon, such as Qubo.


It usually is on Wed.!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> It usually is on Wed.!


Yeah, he is talking about last Wednesday. There were uplinks then, I guess that JohnH is on vacation or something, he never did post them on here last week.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

There were issues. I had to go to another site to get the uplink report. (Even they were a little late to the punch.)

A bunch of locals (Richmond, Tampa, OK City, WPB, Birmingham, Tulsa) were added to 129 in HD. Bend and North Platte SD was added but not made available. Univision was added in Palm Springs, internationals moved off 148, and WDBJ HD was made available.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I wouldn't hold your breath regarding qubo showing up on DISH in the foreseeable future. Neither DISH nor DIRECTV carry any qubo feeds.

I'm guessing that everyone is hesitant to sign a contract with a network that is currently involved in Chapter 11 bankruptcy proceedings.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Dish did an HD Tuesday on Twitter. They've announced KVAL, KIDK, KBCI, KIMA, and WKBW HD for tomorrow. Something smells Fisher-y...and don't take it for Granite.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Raymie said:


> Dish did an HD Tuesday on Twitter. They've announced KVAL, KIDK, KBCI, KIMA, and *WKBW HD* for tomorrow. Something smells Fisher-y...and don't take it for Granite.


Say WHAT!?!?!? :eek2:

If that's true, this will be me soon: :icon_da:

I've been following the uplink reports every day for a year and a half waiting for news on that station! Figures that something would happen _this_ week. :bang

JohnH, I hope everythings all right with you. Where are you, we miss you! :bowdown:


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, it's true, ShapeShifter.

twitter.com/dishnetwork

That could be good news for Fort Wayne subs too, because WPTA-WISE also falls under Granite (and Malara, their shell company). That is an "illegal" ABC-NBC duopoly, and I wasn't sure if it were going to be available from day one for Fort Wayne subs.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Raymie said:


> That could be good news for Fort Wayne subs too, because WPTA-WISE also falls under Granite (and Malara, their shell company). That is an "illegal" ABC-NBC duopoly, and I wasn't sure if it were going to be available from day one for Fort Wayne subs.


The FCC doesnt think its illegal. Hell they do the same thing in Duluth, MN
KBJR NBC owned by Granite
KDLH CBS "owned" by Malara but run by Granite

WDIO (ABC) went to the FCC about it and technically they say it isnt illegal......lame, yes but not illegal

also in Chisholm, MN KBJR flash cut their NBC satellite station to 5 (FIVE!!) subchannels
NBC
CBS
My
CW
weather
(CW is on CBS subchannel and My is on NBC subchannel in Duluth)


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Raymie said:


> Yes, it's true, ShapeShifter.


Well then, that's great! I'll have to watch for when it actually goes live (nothing yet.) How accurate is that Twitter? Is it straight from the powers that be at E*, or is it just someone's gossip channel?

That station was the last stumbling block for me to go with a 1000.4 single dish solution. I don't particularly care about the station, but my wife insists on it. And with it currently only being available in SD on 110, and the rest of the big 4 locals on 61.5, I couldn't get them all on one dish.

Now, I just hope that when it does goes live, it'll be on 61.5.

Now, I wonder... when the EA was first announced, it was stated that Buffalo would eventually go to EA. I wonder if this station was a stumbling block, and if this news means things are one step closer?


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

And today's uplink has been done.

I'm posting the Uplink Report Highlights which will tell you what happened.

And Dish's Twitter has been established as reliable. Their HD Tuesdays are my favorite part; look at the bonanza it gives!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

harsh said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath regarding qubo showing up on DISH in the foreseeable future. Neither DISH nor DIRECTV carry any qubo feeds.
> 
> I'm guessing that everyone is hesitant to sign a contract with a network that is currently involved in Chapter 11 bankruptcy proceedings.


Well...they made a new contract with ION and they added the ION West feed. It's still possible that Qubo could make it in.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anybody have any idea where JohnH is? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Raymie said:


> And today's uplink has been done.


Yes it has, and the channel is live! :stickman: Yahoo!

Thanks for the updates!



jclewter79 said:


> Does anybody have any idea where JohnH is? I hope everything is ok.


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing yesterday. His last login was two weeks ago! His last posts say nothing about a vacation or other hiatus. I hope all is well.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

F* the Uplink activity .. 

Is JohnH OK? 

( JohnH - Last Activity: 06-10-09 11:53 AM )

Anyone knows?


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Hsve not seen John H for a will to? Is he on vacation?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No, he is not on vacation.

He contacted us about 4 weeks ago stating he was ill.

We are trying to pass all of your good wishes on to him, but we have no idea if he is able to read them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Out of respect for John, please do not open anymore threads titled "Uplink Report" unless it is a true report. This is John's legacy and I do not wish to disrespect that.

I wish John health and comfort.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

My thoughts are with you JohnH.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

Raymie said:


> Yes, it's true, ShapeShifter.
> 
> twitter.com/dishnetwork
> 
> That could be good news for Fort Wayne subs too, because WPTA-WISE also falls under Granite (and Malara, their shell company). That is an "illegal" ABC-NBC duopoly, and I wasn't sure if it were going to be available from day one for Fort Wayne subs.


in Puerto Rico and USVI all network, are O&O by the same company. also exept the CBS in USVI the rest are LOW power (5.KW, and one digital .8KW).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know!

I recall John had some health issues in the past....

I wish all the best to him .. and hopefully speedy recovery


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Darkman said:


> F* the Uplink activity ..
> 
> Is JohnH OK?
> 
> ...


I hope JohnH is allright also. Perhaps he took a month off.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

i do read the Uplink report on here and also Satelliteguys dot us as well, and i rarely talk on here, anyway i hope JohnH get's better soon


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

John H my prayers are with you!


Thanks JohnH! I learned alot form you!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Update: JohnH is fine. He was never really in bad health but he needed to make some changes in his life and has moved on. He no longer owns satellite equipment or a computer so the uplink reports are pretty much at an end. 

We are working behind the scenes to continue the uplink reports some time in the future. No promises but we will do our best.

All the best to JohnH and thanks so much for years of dedication and service to DBSTalk!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, i guess he won't be reading this but, thank you John for all your hard work and effort over the years. Your work was greatly appriciated by me and many others I am sure.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jclewter79 said:


> Well, i guess he won't be reading this but, thank you John for all your hard work and effort over the years. Your work was greatly appriciated by me and many others I am sure.


He still might see it. He visits here from his cell phone.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

thanx for all john h 

my bets wishes for your 

f an ehlpina anithng it woduleb apelure aodulconiue oau elgacy a lis a manual for with 77 w


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Update: JohnH is fine. He was never really in bad health but he needed to make some changes in his life and has moved on. *He no longer owns satellite equipment or a computer so the uplink reports are pretty much at an end.*
> 
> We are working behind the scenes to continue the uplink reports some time in the future. No promises but we will do our best.
> 
> All the best to JohnH and thanks so much for years of dedication and service to DBSTalk!


I'm curious if Dish fabricated lawsuit against him and force sign pre-trial agreement to kill his activity for his lifetime.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm curious if Dish fabricated lawsuit against him and force sign pre-trial agreement to kill his activity for his lifetime.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Worst thing is we will never know it because such agreements are confidential and sealed by court.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thank you JohnH for your dedication to this hobby. Without the uplink activity reports you published and helped develop, keeping the EKB charts accurate and complete would be a virtual impossibility.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks JohnH for your interest in DBSTALK.COM.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks, John.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks JohnH. Godspeed.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you. Without you, the EKB wouldn't be half as good as it is today.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I am okay, but will not be doing uplink reports for quite some time, if ever. I had a disagreement with my employer and departed, leaving everything behind.
Thanks for the messages. This one is coming via Blackberry Curve and TMoble.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I am glad to see that your still checking up on us. I am sure you will get back on your feet very soon.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

What would one need to produce the uplink reports? What type of hardware and software would be needed?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> I am okay, but will not be doing uplink reports for quite some time, if ever. I had a disagreement with my employer and departed, leaving everything behind.
> Thanks for the messages. This one is coming via Blackberry Curve and TMoble.


That's unusual - employer's liability for a hobby.

Recalling long history of your contribution at Lyngsat I thought you have whole nine yard of dishes at your home. Those reports covered C-band also, some of your info came from your Dish subbed receivers as you explain here a few times.

[Sounds your employer was your wife and when you left her your home/computers/receivers and those dishes left behind ]


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> What would one need to produce the uplink reports? What type of hardware and software would be needed?


A dish pointed to any Dish sat, DVB-S card (PCI/PCIe/USB) and PC with Windows and TSReaderLite SW.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith it is possible to live in a building furnidhed by your employer.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad to hear you're doing well, JohnH!

I was worried there for a while when we hadn't heard anything. I always looked forward to your uplink reports, and I appreciate all of the effort you must've put into them.

We'll get along fine without the reports. The important thing is that you are healthy and still with us! :biggthump


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

P Smith said:


> A dish pointed to any Dish sat, DVB-S card (PCI/PCIe/USB) and PC with Windows and TSReaderLite SW.


What type of DVB-S card do you recomend?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any what you like and fit into your expenses plan.  In case of doing same reports for DTV, only one PCI card - TH1020a.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks like i missed all the fun here 

Glad to hear John is OK .. - Keep it up! 

And all the best!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Update: JohnH is fine. He was never really in bad health but he needed to make some changes in his life and has moved on. He no longer owns satellite equipment or a computer so the uplink reports are pretty much at an end.
> 
> We are working behind the scenes to continue the uplink reports some time in the future. No promises but we will do our best.
> 
> All the best to JohnH and thanks so much for years of dedication and service to DBSTalk!


Chris, do you have any news as if/when we might have an uplink report here again?


----------

